
Police kill a man’s daughter and blame him for it - finid
http://mashable.com/2016/01/29/ciara-meyer-shooting-charges/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link#LYgk0k52Vkqn
======
DrScump
The clickbait-altered title seriously distorts the events.

"After Donald Meyer insisted the family was allowed to remain at the residence
until midnight _and pointed a semiautomatic rifle at Steele 's chest_, the
officer fired one round into Meyer's left arm, which then struck Ciara Meyer
and pierced her heart and lung."

